# Deutz flasher switch



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hello Deutz fans, has anybody found a inexpensive replacement flasher switch for a D6206? It has 7 pins, thanks


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Eldog said:


> Hello Deutz fans, has anybody found a inexpensive replacement flasher switch for a D6206? It has 7 pins, thanks



I know of a few places that I can try to cross it if you know the part number for this switch....


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Don't know the part number, tractor is D6206. Wiring diagram from page 79 of Jensales service manual.


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Let me do some checking and I will update this post.....

What year is the tractor?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does this look like your switch?










Switch Hazard


Switch Hazard Massey Ferguson Case IH




www.qtponline.com


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

unsquidly said:


> Let me do some checking and I will update this post.....
> 
> What year is the tractor?


Not sure, has the old style wiring according to Jensales


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Eldog said:


> Not sure, has the old style wiring according to Jensales



Do you have the old switch or is it missing all together?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

unsquidly said:


> Do you have the old switch or is it missing all together?


It's there but melted, has 7 pins and is round, not square


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Does it look anything like the one in the link I posted?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

All i have is the insides, the switch does not have the knob


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

Hmmmmm.....This is about as far as I can go with no more information then I have.....Sorry dude......You might do some searches and see if you can find a parts breakdown for that tractor that will give you the part number for that switch then we can probably find a replacement.....


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Switch part number 02940894, if anybody can cross I would appreciate the help.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

unsquidly said:


> Hmmmmm.....This is about as far as I can go with no more information then I have.....Sorry dude......You might do some searches and see if you can find a parts breakdown for that tractor that will give you the part number for that switch then we can probably find a replacement.....


02940894 part number from Deutz for flasher switch


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I do not think it is available, this is a search for replacement:





Ersatzteilsuche


Ersatzteilsuche, Originalersatzteile für Garten-, Forst-, Landwirtschaft- und Kommunalersatzteile bei Ersatzteilplan.




www.ersatzteilplan.de




gives 6hd002535101, which is a universal type switch:





warnblinkschalter-zugschalter-12v-halogen-mit-glühlampe - KRAMP


Entdecken Sie warnblinkschalter-zugschalter-12v-halogen-mit-glühlampe bei KRAMP. Das größte Sortiment an warnblinkschalter-zugschalter-12v-halogen-mit-glühlampe finden Sie online. It´s that easy!




www.kramp.com





ebay.de found two different ones for 6206:





warnblinkschalter deutz 6206 online kaufen | eBay


Tolle Angebote bei eBay für warnblinkschalter deutz 6206. Sicher einkaufen.



www.ebay.de





The switch unsquidly linked to, works the same as the switch in your diagram:








Schalter Warnblinker Massey Ferguson Druckschalter Warnblinklicht 3370427M91 | agriTek


Schalter Druckschalter für Warnblinklicht, Warnblinker, Einbauschalter, rund, für Massey Ferguson 2600, 2700, 6100, 6200, 8100, 8200, Deutz 07, DX, Agrocompact, Agroxtra, Agroprima Vergleichsnummern: 01177148, 3370427M91 *




www.agritek.de




Will it fit in the dash?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> I do not think it is available, this is a search for replacement:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will try to find one online and modify to fit my dash, thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Yes it will fit, will i have to cut wires to make it work or is there an adapter plug to make the connection to my tractor?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You need to do some rewiring anyhow. Do you have a picture showing the connectors/harness/old switch? Pictures of the flasher relay and its pin configuration would be nice.

The old switch has an inbuilt relay that is used only for the hazard function (all indicator lights flashing). The suggested switch is just a switch and uses, normally, the ordinary flasher relay for the hazard function.

If the load from all indicator lights is too heavy for the ordinary flasher relay, you can use a separate flasher relay for the hazard function. Maybe that is the best solution, the original flasher relay seems to be special, and is probably expensive. Check the flasher relay for text about maximum load.

If you use a separate relay for the hazard function, you will not have the instrument cluster hazard indicator lights working, at first. Only the light in the switch knob will flash, but a separate 4-pin flasher/hazard relay has a control light pin so the cluster can probably be incorporated if you wish.


I did a new search for the original switch, this time I found these:








DEUTZ-FAHR - 02940894 - WARNBLINKANLAGE


DEUTZ-FAHR - WARNBLINKANLAGE (Partnr: DEUTZ-FAHR-02940894, undefined) Available 3 times in 3 warehouses. Estimated shipping within 2-6 days. BartsParts offers a wide range of original and new DEUTZ-FAHR spare parts for agricultural, greencare and material handling equipment.




bartsparts.com












02940894 Deutz: 02940894 - DEVICE part


02940894 - DEVICE Deutz : Deutz buy online. Best prices and worldwide shipping!




en.hespareparts.com





Pretty steep...


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> You need to do some rewiring anyhow. Do you have a picture showing the connectors/harness/old switch? Pictures of the flasher relay and its pin configuration would be nice.
> 
> The old switch has an inbuilt relay that is used only for the hazard function (all indicator lights flashing). The suggested switch is just a switch and uses, normally, the ordinary flasher relay for the hazard function.
> 
> ...


Original is way too rich for my blood, i will send you a picture tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Original is way too rich for my blood, i will send you a picture tomorrow. Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Sorry for the duplication of pictures


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If I understand this, the old switch is made of parts 76, 87-95 and 97 in the diagram in post #12?
Is part 02940894 a complete unit?

The universal switch with inbuilt relay I linked to earlier is this:


https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/95037/s/6HD%20002%20535-101/


and the price is about the same as for part 02940894.

I can not find any good US source for this type of equipment, but I show what I found. This is one of good quality (two types, does the same):


https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/95027/s/6HF%20003%20916-031/




https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/95028/s/6HF%20003%20916-011/


It can be combined with a plug to arrange the connectors neatly:


https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/96459/s/8JA%20711%20375-001/



This seller is in Latvia, but US shipping is not that terrible:


6hf003916-011 | eBay




6hf003916031 | eBay










8ja711375001 for sale | eBay


Get the best deals for 8ja711375001 at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



www.ebay.com





Then you need a flasher relay for the hazard function. The relay has to deal with all indicator lamps at the same time. If you plan to have indicator lights on an implement or trailer behind the tractor, you need to add these to the tractor lights to get the proper power value for the relay.

Did you find the indicator flasher relay?
The wire marked "49" should be connected to this relay (49+ in diagram). If you, just for testing, connect its free end to the free end of wire 30, the indicators should work. If nothing happens, connect a jumper wire from battery (+) to the free end of wire 49, and try again. Remove the jumper wire after the test.

That was just food for thoughts, try the relay and search for parts. When you have a decision, we go from there to details.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

I have on order the universal flasher switch as suggested by squiggly. It should arrive the first of Dec. Once I have it in my hands I can the best way to connect to my tractor based on the blade configuration. I will be communicating with the group for technical assistance. I am way over my head already.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

You have got the switch sorted, but since I found a US seller with nice prices, I thought I might as well share it if someone else is interested:





Search results for: '003916011'


Buy gauges & switches for diesel applications. HVAC, mechanical cables and more for farming, mining, marine, construction, fleet, long-short haul, OEM, heavy duty and off-road equipment. Largest selection of pyrometers and tachometers online.




www.partdeal.com




They have cut off the first part of the part numbers, therefore hard to find.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> I have on order the universal flasher switch as suggested by squiggly. It should arrive the first of Dec. Once I have it in my hands I can the best way to connect to my tractor based on the blade configuration. I will be communicating with the group for technical assistance. I am way over my head already.


*** Edit
New version of diagram
***

I think this will work:


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> I think this will work:


I really appreciate the drawing this helps it make since to me, now I am shopping for the 2 prong relay and looking forward to the arrival of the switch from across the waters. Please stay tuned, I will probably need assistance once I begin the installation. Thanks again.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Sorry for the duplication of pictures





Hacke said:


> If I understand this, the old switch is made of parts 76, 87-95 and 97 in the diagram in post #12?
> Is part 02940894 a complete unit?
> 
> The universal switch with inbuilt relay I linked to earlier is this:
> ...





Hacke said:


> I think this will work:


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

How do I remove the wires from this existing switch plug?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

There is a locking tab on each connector:


https://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/image_uploads/050206b_2_large.jpg


You pull the connector forward, out of its space, press down the tab and pull the wire backwards to get it out.

The wires and connectors have had a hard time, the plastic has melted in places and the insulation is damaged. The wires are bare at the connectors and are damaged, I would renew the wiring.

Anyhow, never mind the old connectors, just cut the wires. Have the battery disconnected when you work on any electric equipment, and put insulating tape on wire ends that will be left disconnected.

It seems like the wires have been bent. If there is not room enough for the connectors on the new switch, consider angled connectors:


https://www.holden.co.uk/img/080-055.jpg/prod_large


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> There is a locking tab on each connector:
> 
> 
> https://www.autoelectricsupplies.co.uk/image_uploads/050206b_2_large.jpg
> ...


Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Thanks


I just received my new flasher switch, now i have ti drill a HUGH hole in my dash to install. Headed to auto parts store to pickup a flasher relay. It only needs the 2 prongs for 49 and 49A correct?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Great! It is a Durite. I was afraid they sent you a copy. 

I would by a step drill, that way you have a tool that can be used for other tasks in the future.

The switch has an internal switched light that flashes when the switch is on, so you only need two prongs. I am not sure what the pin designations are in your country. The diagram has numbers according to a German DIN standard. The relay does not need to have 49 and 49a on it, it will probably have US style pin designations.








DIN 72552 Standardisation Definition Guide


DIN 72552 standards definition guide for auto electrical components. A global standardisation numbering system for products found online at Arc Components Ltd.



www.arc-components.com





Just make sure you get a relay that can handle the load (add the power for all possible indicator bulbs).


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I updated the diagram with the Durite pin designations:








Deutz flasher switch


Sorry for the duplication of pictures




www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Great! It is a Durite. I was afraid they sent you a copy.
> 
> I would by a step drill, that way you have a tool that can be used for other tasks in the future.
> 
> ...


Will the wiring diagram you provided still work?


Hacke said:


> I updated the diagram with the Durite pin designations:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, the next nice day here in Tennessee i will get this wired in. Please stay tuned.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Will the wiring diagram you provided still work?
> 
> Thank you so much, the next nice day here in Tennessee i will get this wired in. Please stay tuned.


Just ran the wires today however something is not right. I push the flasher in and nothing happens but if i press and hold the switch button the indicator light on the switch lights up, nothing else. Could the switch top need to be screwed down tightly to ground? I'm lost.......


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The switch is like a ballpoint pen: One push, and it locks in down position (flasher ON). Next push, the lock releases and the button goes back to OFF.

Since the indicator in the switch flashes, the flasher relay circuit works.

Does the indicator lights work when you use the turn signal switch?

What total sum of power (W) for the lights do you have?
What power value is on the flasher relay?

Do you have LED lights or incandescent light bulbs?

This switch is not using any ground connection.

A picture showing the wires connected to the back of the switch would help.

*** Edit
A picture showing the flasher relay, designations and connected wires, would also help.
***


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The switch is like a ballpoint pen: One push, and it locks in down position (flasher ON). Next push, the lock releases and the button goes back to OFF.
> 
> Since the indicator in the switch flashes, the flasher relay circuit works.
> 
> ...


I will get you a picture of connections and electrical reading measurements on my next repair visit. Hopefully today if it warms up above 50.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> I will get you a picture of connections and electrical reading measurements on my next repair visit. Hopefully today if it warms up above 50.


Do you think the problem could be that i am using a two prong round flasher instead of a square relay?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Do you think the problem could be that i am using a two prong round flasher instead of a square relay?


No, the important thing is which flasher relay you have. Maybe you have a link to the seller?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> No, the important thing is which flasher relay you have. Maybe you have a link to the seller?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The O'Reilly Auto Parts site is not allowing me to search or see details about parts.

8 A means 96 W total power for the lights. I assume four 21 W incandescent indicator lights? That makes 84 W on the tractor, add 5 W for the switch indicator light. As long as you do not have any additional indicator lights, it will work.

I suppose the flasher has one spade marked "X", and one marked "L":
Flasher X to 30b (2) on switch (this is the feed from battery to flasher).
Flasher L to 49a (5) on switch (this is the flashing feed from the flasher to the indicator lights).

If your turn signals work but not the hazard function, it is a wiring problem.
*** Edit
Or a faulty switch.
***

Blade positions in my picture are probably wrong.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> No, the important thing is which flasher relay you have. Maybe you have a link to the seller?





Hacke said:


> The O'Reilly Auto Parts site is not allowing me to search or see details about parts.
> 
> 8 A means 96 W total power for the lights. I assume four 21 W incandescent indicator lights? That makes 84 W on the tractor, add 5 W for the switch indicator light. As long as you do not have any additional indicator lights, it will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is not the one you showed earlier, but it works the same and can handle 150 W.





LL552® | Novita Technologies







novitatech.com


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> It is not the one you showed earlier, but it works the same and can handle 150 W.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks again for the information, i will finish the install tomorrow and give you a report on results. PS, do you happen to know the bulb size for the signals on this D6206?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Thanks again for the information, i will finish the install tomorrow and give you a report on results. PS, do you happen to know the bulb size for the signals on this D6206?


No I do not, but it is most likely a Ba15s:


https://images.esellerpro.com/2413/I/333/931/RNG_CO382_NEW.jpg


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> No I do not, but it is most likely a Ba15s:
> 
> 
> https://images.esellerpro.com/2413/I/333/931/RNG_CO382_NEW.jpg


Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Happy Thanksgiving


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Happy Thanksgiving


The Durite switch they sent me is defective wiring is correct. Trying to get them to send me one that works correctly


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> The Durite switch they sent me is defective wiring is correct. Trying to get them to send me one that works correctly


Go for the Hella switch instead:





Search results for: '003916011'


Buy gauges & switches for diesel applications. HVAC, mechanical cables and more for farming, mining, marine, construction, fleet, long-short haul, OEM, heavy duty and off-road equipment. Largest selection of pyrometers and tachometers online.




www.partdeal.com


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Go for the Hella switch instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Will the Hella switch wire up pretty much the same as the Durret?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

It is the same, plus two wires. One goes to ground, the other to the light switch. These two are for the indicator light inside the switch. This way you have the knob illuminated when the lights (instrument illumination) are on, with a steady dimmer light. When the switch is engaged and the hazard flashing is on, it flashes bright.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The diagram in Hella's catalog is (was?) a bit mysterious:


https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/95028/s/6HF%20003%20916-011/


*** Edit
You can watch the pin configuration in the installation manual:


https://catalog.hella.com/media//downloads/460_326-00.PDF


***

I contacted Hella and they came back (in eight minutes!) with the correct diagram. I attached that, and one that I stripped down a bit for clarity (in a PDF).

31 connects to ground.
58 connects to the light switch.
The other pins are the same as for the Durite switch.
You do not need to connect 31 or 58 in order to get the switch flashing the external turn signal lights as with the Durite switch.
*** Edit
Pin 31 has to be connected to ground to make the internal indicator bulb work.
***


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The diagram in Hella's catalog is (was?) a bit mysterious:
> 
> 
> https://catalog.hella.com/catalog/product/view/id/95028/s/6HF%20003%20916-011/
> ...


Looks sorta complicated but your diagram makes it understandable, do you recommend the Hella switch over the Durite? I hate to change ships in the middle of the ocean. Please give me your recommendation, thanks again for ALL your help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Hella anyday, higher quality altogether. The rubber on the Durite does not live long, water comes in and destroys the switch. Hella's solution with a cap over the button is more durable:


https://i.ebayimg.com/images/i/192152166995-0-1/s-l1000.jpg



I lied earlier, pin 31 has to be connected to ground in order to make the indicator light in the switch work at all. Edited the post.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Thanks


So I still need to connect the external flasher as before with the Durite?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> So I still need to connect the external flasher as before with the Durite?


Yes, everything apart from pins 31 and 58 is the same.
Pin 30b on switch to pin X on flasher.
Pin 49a on switch to pin L on flasher.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Yes, everything apart from pins 31 and 58 is the same.
> Pin 30b on switch to pin X on flasher.
> Pin 49a on switch to pin L on flasher.


Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Go for the Hella switch instead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it really necessary for me to get the socket base?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Looks sorta complicated but your diagram makes it understandable, do you recommend the Hella switch over the Durite? I hate to change ships in the middle of the ocean. Please give me your recommendation, thanks again for ALL your help.


I don't have a 58 for light switch, not sure I follow your description


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Is it really necessary for me to get the socket base?


No, it is a housing that protects the connectors, but it also makes a multi connector socket. The switch works the same, with or without it.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> I don't have a 58 for light switch, not sure I follow your description


58 is a pin on the Hella switch and is said to be connected to the light switch, which would be the most tidy solution. The purpose of this is to feed the internal indicator bulb. When you turn on the lights, you normally get the instrument cluster illuminated. The 58 connection makes the Hella switch illuminated as well, so you find it in the dark.

Another solution is to splice a wire on to the wire that feeds the instrument cluster illumination bulbs. You should find it in the wiring diagram.

When the switch is off and the instrument cluster is illuminated, the internal bulb glows, dimmed by the resistor. When the switch is on, the internal bulb is fed by L on the flasher relay, without resistor. It flashes brightly, along with the indicator lights.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> 58 is a pin on the Hella switch and is said to be connected to the light switch, which would be the most tidy solution. The purpose of this is to feed the internal indicator bulb. When you turn on the lights, you normally get the instrument cluster illuminated. The 58 connection makes the Hella switch illuminated as well, so you find it in the dark.
> 
> Another solution is to splice a wire on to the wire that feeds the instrument cluster illumination bulbs. You should find it in the wiring diagram.
> 
> ...


Got it, thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Got it, thanks


There is not a connection (54) for the brake lights, can I splice the 54 wire from the tractor to 15?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> There is not a connection (54) for the brake lights, can I splice the 54 wire from the tractor to 15?


The Hella switch is as the Durite switch, apart from two extra pins: 31 and 58.
15 is feed from ignition switch, just like you had with the original one .

When the hazard switch is off, 15 is connected to 49, where the turn signal relay is fed from.
When the hazard switch is on, 15-49 is disconnected and 30 is connected to 30b, where the hazard flasher relay is fed from. 30 is battery (+), the hazard function works at all times, meaning that you can have the flashing on with the ignition key out (if you have to leave the tractor on the side of the road, for instance).

Do you have a wiring diagram for the light switch, showing the connections and function?
Wires going from the light switch to the instrument cluster is of interest.

Are the headlights and parking lights on together when you switch the light switch to headlights?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The Hella switch is as the Durite switch, apart from two extra pins: 31 and 58.
> 15 is feed from ignition switch, just like you had with the original one .
> 
> When the hazard switch is off, 15 is connected to 49, where the turn signal relay is fed from.
> ...





Eldog said:


> There is not a connection (54) for the brake lights, can I splice the 54 wire from the tractor to 15?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> View attachment 75929
> View attachment 75929


My light switch is my key switch, headlight and parking lights are wired together


Eldog said:


> View attachment 75929
> View attachment 75929


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Like this, note that the fuse numbers differs from the ones in diagram in post #3?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Like this, note that the fuse numbers differs from the ones in diagram in post #3?
> 
> View attachment 75933


Ordering Hella switch, I will be needing your help when it arrives. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I assumed that "Instrument lights" means illumination lights as well as warning lights. I am not sure about that when I look closer at your pictures with text information.

Do you have some kind of tractormeter or tachometer that is illuminated when the parking lights are on?
Is it illuminated only when the headlights are on?

When key is in position 1, which I suppose is the normal position when the tractor is at use, are the parking lights on then?

Are the parking lights on when you turn on the headlights with the multi switch, and the key switch is in position 1?

Are you able to share wiring diagrams showing the key switch and the multi switch where it makes clear what wires are connected at different positions?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Getting All the lights working is my winter project. I have added aftermarket lights for headlights that I spliced in with the parking lights. I am slowly working my way through the dash to get the instruments indicator lights working. Your help has been great, I will send you pictures from the manual later today. Thanks again.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Getting All the lights working is my winter project. I have added aftermarket lights for headlights that I spliced in with the parking lights. I am slowly working my way through the dash to get the instruments indicator lights working. Your help has been great, I will send you pictures from the manual later today. Thanks again.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The information in your manual is a bit incoherent. I suppose that is what you should expect of a manual where the tractor brand name is spelled incorrectly on the cover...

I searched for wiring diagrams, but could not find any that shows the multi switch type. However, it seems like fuse #1 is for the illumination of the tractormeter, so it will work for the illumination of the new switch as well. I attached a wiring suggestion for it.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The information in your manual is a bit incoherent. I suppose that is what you should expect of a manual where the tractor brand name is spelled incorrectly on the cover...
> 
> I searched for wiring diagrams, but could not find any that shows the multi switch type. However, it seems like fuse #1 is for the illumination of the tractormeter, so it will work for the illumination of the new switch as well. I attached a wiring suggestion for it.


Thanks again, waiting for my new switch Hella switch to arrive. Your wiring diagram is perfect,


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Thanks again, waiting for my new switch Hella switch to arrive. Your wiring diagram is perfect,


I have received my switch and install will be today or tomorrow, weather permitting


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> I have received my switch and install will be today or tomorrow, weather permitting


Hello, I have installed my new Hella switch however I am having the following issues:

The flasher switch will only illuminate when the switch is pushed in
The flasher is not engaging the lights to flash (not even clicking)
The instrument lights are working as they should with the key switch
Existing wires attached according to diagram for pin positions included with Hella switch
Supplemental flasher X and L were wired according to your drawings (49a and 30b)
Alternator instrument light is illuminated when the new switch is engaged. Could you please help me sort out these issues. Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Hello, I have installed my new Hella switch however I am having the following issues:
> 
> The flasher switch will only illuminate when the switch is pushed in
> The flasher is not engaging the lights to flash (not even clicking)
> ...


Do you have a wiring diagram showing the complete structure of wires and components?

It is not clear why the switch/flasher is not working. I think it is best to go through the system in order to check the parts that are involved. I attach a PDF that can help you with that, step by step.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Do you have a wiring diagram showing the complete structure of wires and components?
> 
> It is not clear why the switch/flasher is not working. I think it is best to go through the system in order to check the parts that are involved. I attach a PDF that can help you with that, step by step.


I appreciate the help. I will use the document you have provided and let you know what i find out to be the problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Could you please tell me what is the output side of a fuse? See check 2 and 3 (follow wire and make sure it ends at the output side of a fuse. Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Could you please tell me what is the output side of a fuse? See check 2 and 3 (follow wire and make sure it ends at the output side of a fuse. Thanks.


The load side. If a circuit is fed from the the battery side of a fuse, it will not be fused. It is not uncommon to find a connection like that as a splice for a wire that is fused somewhere else, or not at all.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


>


I checked the power coming off the fuses and the reading is 11.4, could this possibly be a problem?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> I checked the power coming off the fuses and the reading is 11.4, could this possibly be a problem?


Cleaned the fuse holders and everything is working as it should, thanks for ALL your help.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Cleaned the fuse holders and everything is working as it should, thanks for ALL your help.


Sorry, I have not checked the forum for a while.

Well done! Fixing old vehicle equipment can be a struggle, but the Germans use to stick to their standard structures and that helps a lot.

I suppose you have the old fuse type, looking like this:


https://histoparts.com/mediadepot/22406c5b51ff9/img1711clippedrev1.jpg


If so, you have not had the last problem with the fuses. Consider an update with blade fuses instead. Check the dimensions and look for fuse holders. I am sure you will find a suitable replacement, looking like this:


https://www.teknistore.com/1471733-thickbox_default/1224v-car-truck-boat-8-way-circuit-standard-blade-fuse-box-holder-block-atc-ato.jpg



A side note; While I searched through wiring diagrams, I discovered that the horn sounds when the high temperature warning switch is engaged. That function is good to have, especially if the tractor is standing idling on its own. Perhaps not that fun in traffic, standing in a queue...


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Sorry, I have not checked the forum for a while.
> 
> Well done! Fixing old vehicle equipment can be a struggle, but the Germans use to stick to their standard structures and that helps a lot.
> 
> ...


Great idea, i will begin my search for "new style" fuse holder. I need to attach a horn now that i am getting better acquainted with the wiring. The overheating alarm feature is a great safety of which i was not aware. Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Great idea, i will begin my search for "new style" fuse holder. I need to attach a horn now that i am getting better acquainted with the wiring. The overheating alarm feature is a great safety of which i was not aware. Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Finally successful with wiring the flasher switch, thanks for all help


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Finally successful with wiring the flasher switch, thanks for all help


Nice! Thank you Eldog, I learned some about that tractor during the process.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Nice! Thank you Eldog, I learned some about that tractor during the process.


Ditto 👍🏽


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Nice! Thank you Eldog, I learned some about that tractor during the process.


My D6206 currently does not have a horn installed, I have located the wires to attach a horn to the switch that controls the signals. If I connect a set of horns to these wires will this take care of the overheating alarm if a situation should occur? Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> My D6206 currently does not have a horn installed, I have located the wires to attach a horn to the switch that controls the signals. If I connect a set of horns to these wires will this take care of the overheating alarm if a situation should occur? Thanks


I saw the high temperature warning/horn function in the attached wiring diagram. The horn (29) has one wire from the fuse box and another wire that connects to ground, either through a multi switch (3) or a switch inside the temperature gauge (21).


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Now that I scrolled through your other posts, I found the attached wiring diagram in post #75.








Deutz flasher switch


Yes, everything apart from pins 31 and 58 is the same. Pin 30b on switch to pin X on flasher. Pin 49a on switch to pin L on flasher. Thanks




www.tractorforum.com





If that diagram is correct, you have a high temperature warning light in the instrument cluster. There is a relay (HEAT WARNING RELAY). It does not say how it is connected, or what it does, but I would assume that the relay is for activating the horn at the same time as the warning light glows.

Do you have a temperature gauge or/and a high temperature warning light in the cluster?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

My tractor has the light


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> My tractor has the light


OK, follow the wire from the light to the temperature switch and see if has a relay connected somewhere.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> OK, follow the wire from the light to the temperature switch and see if has a relay connected somewhere.








Combo switch, Indicator, High/Low beam, Horn - Histoparts


International tractoren 323, 353, 383, 423, 433, 453, 523, 531, 533, 553, 554, 624, 633, 640, 654, 724, 733, 743, 744, 745, 824, 844, 845, 856, 946, 1046, 1056, 1246, Vervangt: 3057633R91, 3141485R91, 1534163C1, 3402258R1Deutz D 2506, D 3006, D 4006, D 4506, D 5006, D 5206, D 5506, D 6006, D...




histoparts.com





Is the wire coming off this switch a ground wire?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I am not sure, I found this:


https://eszyby.pl/pol_pl_przelacznik-kierunkowskazow-Case-Deutz-01163922-3057633R91-11236_5.jpg



The designations that are visible are:
49a: To flasher relay
56d: To light relay (for high beam flashing)
L: Left blinker lights
R: Right blinker lights

That leaves us with 31 (ground in) and 31b (ground out, to activate the horn). I think that the sperm looking symbol at 31b means that it has a connection on an attached wire. If so, the riveted blade connector next to where the wire comes out is 31 and the attached wire is 31b:
31: Connected to ground
31b: Connected to horn (-), probably designated "31" on the horn.

This make sense since the wire connector has an insulating cover. If it was ground in it would not matter if an uninsulated connection touches ground at times, but if it is the actuating ground for the horn it is best insulated.

Finally!, an answer: It seems like the wire coming off the switch is for the horn (-), not to be connected to ground.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

my 31d is connected to the heat warning relay, 31 is not connected at all. Could this possibly be why my horn doesn’t work?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> View attachment 76678
> 
> my 31d is connected to the heat warning relay, 31 is not connected at all. Could this possibly be why my horn doesn’t work?


You mean 31b, the wire on the multi switch? Yes, it should be connected to the relay, but also to the horn (-). There should be a splice somewhere that connects the wires. In the diagram it is at the multi switch, but it could be anywhere. Follow the wire from the switch to the relay and look for a splice. It does not need to be a T-connection on the wire, it can be two wires connected to the same pin on the relay or the horn. Schematics are just ...schematic.

31 needs to be connected to ground.

This is like a treasure hunt! It turns out that you have a switch on the fan belt idler pulley that actuates the horn if the fan belt brakes, or maybe even if the belt is not properly tensioned?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Ok, i will do some wire tracing after our snow melts. Thanks again for the help and I'm more questions to come......


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

This is how my multi switch is wired. The ground wire has the double wire connected. Is this correct?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

If the diagram and theory I posted are correct, the two brown wires are on the wrong tab. If one of them goes to the relay and the other to horn (-), they should be on connector 31b, which most likely is the connector at the end of the black wire coming out of the housing.

To be more certain:
Disconnect the brown wires from the riveted tab.
Disconnect what is connected (if any) to the end of the black wire coming out of the housing.
Disconnect what is connected (if any) to tab 56d on the multi switch.
Connect a test light between tab 56d on the multi switch, and battery (+).
Connect a jumper wire between the riveted tab and battery (-).
Try the headlight flashing function. The light should go on when you do that.
Try the horn function. The light should not go on.

Move the negative jumper wire from the riveted tab to the connector at the end of the black wire.
Try the headlight flashing function. The light should not go on.

If the tests above are successful, the riveted tab is 31 (constantly connected to ground, battery (-)), and the connector at the end of the black wire is 31b (connected to relay 88, or 87, and horn (-)).


Could you post the wiring diagram for the headlights, showing switches and relays?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Copy of the wiring diagram from service manual


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Diagram poster as requested 👍🏽


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Great. A bit unorthodox diagram for the relay, but it shows the general idea.

Did you manage to identify the two connectors on the multi switch?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Not yet, waiting for warmer weather next week. I will give you an update when completed. Thanks


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> Not yet, waiting for warmer weather next week. I will give you an update when completed. Thanks


Good news, i got the horn working by connecting the 31b to the horn (-) and connecting fuse 4 to the horn (+) but I have a problem..... the horn will blow without the 31 ground connected and I still don't know where the double wire and the wire from the heat switch (88) should be connected. Blowing fuse 5 for some reason. I am about to pull my hair out! Please help. Thanks. Would grounding 31 to the same point that have the flasher grounded creat a problem?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Good news, i got the horn working by connecting the 31b to the horn (-) and connecting fuse 4 to the horn (+) but I have a problem..... the horn will blow without the 31 ground connected and I still don't know where the double wire and the wire from the heat switch (88) should be connected. Blowing fuse 5 for some reason. I am about to pull my hair out! Please help. Thanks. Would grounding 31 to the same point that have the flasher grounded creat a problem?


In order to help, I need to know what is what in the wiring. That can only be done by your investigations and you coming back with the results.

Before hooking up things, we need to determine which multi switch connector is 31 and which one is 31b. Did you perform the tests I suggested in post #105? What were the results?

Did you perform the tracing of the brown wires I suggested in post #102? What were the results?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> In order to help, I need to know what is what in the wiring. That can only be done by your investigations and you coming back with the results.
> 
> Before hooking up things, we need to determine which multi switch connector is 31 and which one is 31b. Did you perform the tests I suggested in post #105? What were the results?
> 
> Did you perform the tracing of the brown wires I suggested in post #102? What were the results?


I did not have enough time to complete your test after tracing the number 5 fuse wire, i will have more time now that I have determined that wire to complete your test. Your test is first on my agenda on my next visit. Thanks for your patient guidance.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> If the diagram and theory I posted are correct, the two brown wires are on the wrong tab. If one of them goes to the relay and the other to horn (-), they should be on connector 31b, which most likely is the connector at the end of the black wire coming out of the housing.
> 
> To be more certain:
> Disconnect the brown wires from the riveted tab.
> ...


The muti-switch actuates the horn and signals, what should i do to flash the headlights?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> The muti-switch actuates the horn and signals, what should i do to flash the headlights?


Multi switch checks out good


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

As you can see in the pictures I have provided the brown 2 wire comes from the indicator light and the other wire goes down to the wiring harness. The other wire not connected is coming from the temperature relay... please let me know if you need additional info. Thanks again for helping me sort this out.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Alright, I will repeat a part of my previous post:
"...Before hooking up things, we need to determine which multi switch connector is 31 and which one is 31b. Did you perform the tests I suggested in post #105? What were the results?..."


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> The muti-switch actuates the horn and signals, what should i do to flash the headlights?


If your tractor is equipped according to the wiring diagrams you have provided, and I have found a description that works for your tractor, the multi switch is operated like this (see picture):

*H*: Push the stalk to the right. This will actuate a momentary switch for the headlight flashing when the key switch is in ON position. When the key switch is in the position that turns on the headlights, this function will toggle the headlights relay high/low. More on that later.

*R*: Stalk upwards engages the right turn signal lights.
*L*: Stalk downwards engages the left turn signal lights.

Pushing the knob on the stalk engages the horn.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> ...2 wire comes from the indicator light and the other wire goes down to the wiring harness....


Which indicator light, temperature or headlight or...?
Which side of this indicator light is it attached to, plus (fuse) side or the other side?
You need to trace the other wire to where its end is connected, vanishing in a harness does not give any useful information.



Eldog said:


> ...The other wire not connected is coming from the temperature relay...


To which pin on the relay is this wire connected?
Is this the only wire connected to this pin? If not, where do the other wire(s) go?


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

What (if any) is connected to the end of the black wire coming out of the housing. Where do this/these wire(s) end?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> Which indicator light, temperature or headlight or...?
> Which side of this indicator light is it attached to, plus (fuse) side or the other side?
> You need to trace the other wire to where its end is connected, vanishing in a harness does not give any useful information.
> 
> ...


Hello again and boy do I have homework,,,, but I do have answers to some of your questions and the search for the wires in the harness? that will take some time with my meter. The wires I do know about are listed below:

brown 2-wire shown in the picture comes from the C signal indicator light, the other side goes to the harness (I will research)
brown 1-wire from the temp. relay pin 88a which is grounded to the tachometer
brown 2-wire from the temp. relay pin 88 one wire as shown is not connected, the other goes down to the harness ( I will research)
the blue wire is my designated ground 31 (result of testing the multi-switch)
the horn is working with 31 (connected at flasher base) and 31b connected to the horn (-) with power coming from fuse (4)
I hopefully have answered your questions, and will get the harness wires sorted on my next visit with fingers crossed. Please excuse the bare wires, I am also going to get those taped on my next visit 
Thanks and your technical advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> What (if any) is connected to the end of the black wire coming out of the housing. Where do this/these wire(s) end?
> 
> View attachment 76927


The (-) post on the horn.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> The (-) post on the horn.


Ok I have identified the wires coming from the temperature relay. 

Black wires from pin 85: temp indicator light, pin 86: heat sensor on cylinder #4
Brown wires from pin 88a: grounded to tachometer, pin 88 to 31b and horn (-) post
The 2-wire brown in the picture that is not connected is from the C-3 signal indicator light and the headlight fuse panel 7 and 8.
I hope this help, let me know if you need additional information. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> Ok I have identified the wires coming from the temperature relay.
> 
> Black wires from pin 85: temp indicator light, pin 86: heat sensor on cylinder #4
> ...


Strange.
In the pictures, it looks like two black wires are connected to pin 85. That would make sense:
*Pin 85*
One black wire to the temperature indicator light (-) side.
One black wire to heat sensor.
*Pin 86:*
One black wire to the the temperature indicator light (+) side, or (+) anywhere else.



Eldog said:


> Ok I have identified the wires coming from the temperature relay.
> ...
> Brown wires from pin 88a: grounded to tachometer, pin 88 to 31b and horn (-) post
> ...


That is good.




Eldog said:


> ...
> The 2-wire brown in the picture that is not connected is from the C-3 signal indicator light and the headlight fuse panel 7 and 8.
> ...


That can not not work right, the C3 indicator light will stay on all the time. That indicator light should be connected to ground on one side, and only the C3 tab on the flasher relay on the other side. Leave that 2-wire brown wire disconnected for now.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

I want you to find the headlight relay and check what is connected to its pins.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

The wiring diagrams you have provided are showing wiring grouped by function. That means that other function´s wiring is omitted in those diagrams. To get an idea of what is going on in the wiring, you need to know the complete structure of wires. That is why I have asked you before, and ask again:

Do you have a wiring diagram showing the complete structure of wires and components?


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hacke said:


> The wiring diagrams you have provided are showing wiring grouped by function. That means that other function´s wiring is omitted in those diagrams. To get an idea of what is going on in the wiring, you need to know the complete structure of wires. That is why I have asked you before, and ask again:
> 
> Do you have a wiring diagram showing the complete structure of wires and components?


I don't have an all inclusive wiring diagram like in your post #91, the book that I have list each component separately. If I could get a translated to English copy of the diagram in post #91 I could make comparisons to my actual wiring configuration and the diagrams in my Jensales service manual for this tractor. That would help a lot with me trying to explain to you which wire is going where. I have found that my book for the horn listed fuse #4 in one diagram and fuse #5 in another....so there are some discrepancies that I've had to work through by trial and error. I can send you pictures of the charging system diagram, engine start preheat diagram and grounding points if you think this will help. You already have the fuse, temperature sensor, flasher and headlight diagrams. Let me know how I can help you help me. Thanks.


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Eldog said:


> I don't have an all inclusive wiring diagram like in your post #91, the book that I have list each component separately. If I could get a translated to English copy of the diagram in post #91 I could make comparisons to my actual wiring configuration and the diagrams in my Jensales service manual for this tractor. That would help a lot with me trying to explain to you which wire is going where. I have found that my book for the horn listed fuse #4 in one diagram and fuse #5 in another....so there are some discrepancies that I've had to work through by trial and error. I can send you pictures of the charging system diagram, engine start preheat diagram and grounding points if you think this will help. You already have the fuse, temperature sensor, flasher and headlight diagrams. Let me know how I can help you help me. Thanks.


Post #95 instead of #91, sorry


----------



## Eldog (Apr 30, 2019)

Hopefully this helps, let me know if you can get me a English translated version of post #95. Thanks.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

Eldog said:


> View attachment 77091
> 
> Hopefully this helps, let me know if you can get me a English translated version of post #95. Thanks.


Unfortunately, I have not got that, it would not be useful for you anyway. I stumbled on it and saw the temperature warning for the horn and then I saw that you have a relay that seems to have that function. That diagram shows a temperature gauge that has a switch/relay that acivates the horn. There are other functions that are not the same as on your tractor, and the diagram is not that detailed. It would not be of any help, even if you had an English version.


----------

